# Does anyone have a handful of .357, .44, or .45 shells?



## tbrayton (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm looking for just a handful of .357, .44, or .45 used shells. I have a project I'm building for my garage and I want some used shells. I'm going to press a threaded aluminum insert in them and use them as knobs on a sandblasting cabinet window. Obviously I willing to pay for them and the shipping. Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Go to a gun shop that has a range and ask for a handfull. They won't ask for much if any for them.


----------

